# Help! My cat yawns when I try to discuss Philosophy with him!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He also disengaged and looked the other way tonight when I grabbed his cheeks and told him passionately: "Oh baby, it's raining, just like the night we met!"

Anyone know a good human-cat couples' counsellor?

:luv


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

hahaha!!! 

The problem I have with Dagny, is that he sits there looking majestic and regal, looking like the Sphinx, and I KNOW he knows all the secrets of the universe and he will not TELL me!!! So frustrating. You see, I'm a lover of ancient history and astronomy and would love to know all the secrets they keep. He knows. I know he knows.

But I can't help you with your problem either, lol!!!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> He also disengaged and looked the other way tonight when I grabbed his cheeks and told him passionately: "Oh baby, it's raining, just like the night we met!"
> 
> Anyone know a good human-cat couples' counsellor?
> 
> :luv


That's just so funny!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes! I absolutely believe they're a lot wiser than us. I'm uploading new photos in a few minutes that I think show what you mean by the Sphynx.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Re ancient history: the ancient Egyptians knew that cats knew. That's why they venerated cats as godly creatures.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I let Duchess watch a NG special once about how cats were reviered in Egyptian times of old. She has not been the same since. She sits around wanting to be fed treats and fanned when it's hot and a sun lamp to follow her when it's cold. I closely monitor her TV viewing now but I fear it is too late.
What have I done?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Duchess knew all along, as cats pass this secret from generation to generation. The problem is that now she knows that you know too. 

By the way, we might look into a marriage of convenience between my Prince and your Duchess. What lands does she own?


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Is this why every time I tell what I think is a funny joke to Midnight, the wild cat that lives in the garage, I get this reaction?


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Re ancient history: the ancient Egyptians knew that cats knew. That's why they venerated cats as godly creatures.


You're right!!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sparky said:


> I let Duchess watch a NG special once about how cats were reviered in Egyptian times of old. She has not been the same since. She sits around wanting to be fed treats and fanned when it's hot and a sun lamp to follow her when it's cold. I closely monitor her TV viewing now but I fear it is too late.
> What have I done?


Hahaha! I'll have to remember not to let mine watch that!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Goldtanker said:


> Is this why every time I tell what I think is a funny joke to Midnight, the wild cat that lives in the garage, I get this reaction?


Oh, don't worry. Cats have a sense of humor. When there aren't any humans around, they sit together talking about how they have us fooled and well-trained. They just laugh it up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Whenever I try to have a serious conversation with MowMow he falls asleep. I used to think I was boring but now i just like to believe he's a narcoleptic.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When I try to hold a discussion with my cat, he looks at me with this expression of "Do you mean food, outdoor stroll, petting or play? When I say "none of those", he turns around and sleeps some more.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I just asked him what his opinion on life is. He answered by turning the other cheek for me to pet. I think that's deep Philosophy, if only I could grasp the meaning of it...


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Esp*

Ritz thinks I should be able to read her mind; that's why she doesn't say much. And that's why she's an extra special person.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince speaks. He says "hihihihi", which depending on the time of day means:

1. Give me fresh kibble NOW.
2. Open the door, I want to trot a bit outside.
3. Any treats for me today?
4. C'mon shake those toys already for me to catch!
5. You know you haven't petted my forehead in like 2 full hours!!!

The deeply meaningful stares mean:

1. I'm ready to go to sleep, so start petting my head till I do.
2. I'll take your pillow now, so move, thank you.
3. You do understand it took me a lot of work to bury those you're now carelessly digging up and tossing in the bin!
4. Liver again!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

So this morning I'm in the back putting corn out for the animals at about 4:30 am. I hear a meow. It's Midnight, the wild cat that lives in the garage and under the porch. I can't see him because the snow is so deep and he is in one of the deer trails. He is heading for the garage where his Purina Cat Chow awaits and he is giving me a "Good Morning/Heads Up" greeting. I give him a few pats on the head while he is eating and I go back out to shovel the driveway. Halfway through, I hear another meow as he passes by on his way out again. This time it's a "see you later". Not a bad day, about 7 above and stopped snowing. He heads out and turns North.  Neighbors are a quarter to an eighth of mile apart out here and there is woods and deep snow. Foxes, raccoons, possums and deer (the deer are fascinated with the cat by the way, can't figure what he is) abound. About 4 hours later he returns to sleep in his heated house in the garage. Offers no explanation for his absence.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If he were spending your money and knocking up strange women I'd say he was my ex husband......


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Straysmommy said:


> Duchess knew all along, as cats pass this secret from generation to generation. The problem is that now she knows that you know too.
> 
> By the way, we might look into a marriage of convenience between my Prince and your Duchess. What lands does she own?


Basically everything she sets her eyeballs on! She is the owner and Diva of all she see's! Warm laundry, warm recliner seat, warm pillows... You get the idea!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Secretly Married?*

Are you absolutely sure you didn't marry him at one point? Sounds like something a husband might do.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Cats and husbands - both are of the spoilt-rotten species.

Sparky, sounds good indeed. My Prince's heirloom is his new sky blue fleece blanket (his most precious possession), a stainless steel bowl with some leftover chicken in homemade gravy, a (so far never used) scratch post and his cherished collection of wires. The assortment of fluffy cushions remains with me, they're of my queenly possession.


----------



## LunasMom (Feb 7, 2011)

I kind of envy the silent treatment you all get. When ever I try to discuss something with luna she turns into a chatterbox and never shuts up! I have learned to only bring up "short conversations" with her.


----------

